# 7-100 percent CPU usage jump.



## Firewolf (Sep 11, 2007)

I've recently been having a major issue with my CPU usage:
http://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rawryz4.png

As you could imagine, it's very fun having a small freeze when playing a game or editing with Photoshop.

This SOMETIMES goes away with a restart of my computer. However, as soon as I run a 'taxing' program such as a Game or Photoshop, it starts up again. Worse, it even gets to the point where it 'sticks' at 100 percent and I am forced to preform a hard boot since windows can't shutdown at this point. Furthermore, It also will not start-up normally in that case, causing me to System Restore from safe-mode.

My only supsicion is that my Pentium 4 is dying, but I'm not going to say that as Hardware really isn't my thing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Check task manager under the processes tab too see what using the cpu, post the process here.

Are you sure the computer is clean of malware and viruses?

If you are using software to monitor temps please list them


----------



## Firewolf (Sep 11, 2007)

The most consuming program I run (Other then games and Photoshop) is Opera, but closing that does not resolve the problem.

(Click to enlarge)


I have also had AVG run a full virus scan and it finds nothing.
However, if you have any other recomendations to a scan I'm more then open.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't see anthing out of the ordinary. You should check out "Having problems with spyware and pop-ups? First Steps" at the top of the page to make sure the computer is clean,


----------



## Firewolf (Sep 11, 2007)

Okay, I followed those steps and it yeilded shocking results.

2 Viruses (Removed and taken care of.)
126 Spyware Apps. (Whoa.)
3 Hacking tools and root kits. 

Also, when I run Spybot SD, it will lock up or fail to remove them. The Help file included with Spybot asks me to clean out my temp folder, which ALSO locks up. :upset:

I have attached the log given to me by Panda Active Scan on this post.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

That does not suprise me most most problems of this nature are virus/spyware related.

I am not a security expert, follow the five step instructions and post a hijackthis log, make sure you follow the instructions in step 5 before you post it


----------

